# good bar/ beer near southern cross station melb ?



## droid (7/5/15)

Just about to catch the kite and will be shuttled into southern cross station, staying on Collins looking for nearby good beer sit down and maybe some grub at the same spot around 7pm

Thanks for any suggestions, won't be able to check back till 5.30 so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Yob (7/5/15)

http://www.thebeerpilgrim.com.au/post/87769948828/the-top-12-places-to-have-a-beer-in-melbourne

spewing I used my leave pass last night, I work just down the road from Southern Cross.


----------



## Black n Tan (7/5/15)

Munich Brauhaus, haven't been, but it is high on my list

http://www.munichbrauhaus.com


----------



## droid (7/5/15)

thanks J

boarding in 5 ~ oops better shut 'er down


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/15)

it's a 15min walk to Deja Vu bar - the beef massaman curry is unreal, should be good taps too.
https://nowtapped.com/dejavu


----------



## Adam Howard (7/5/15)

If you're after a small selection of craft brews mingled with macro stuff you can't really get any closer than the Savoy Tavern on the corner of Bourke and Spencer across the road from Southern Cross. White Rabbit, Stone and Wood and Little Creatures beers on tap and decent grub.


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/5/15)

Young & Jackson's. Opposite Flinders Street station


----------



## pat_00 (7/5/15)

Is that a joke? I haven't been there in 15 years. It could have done a big U-turn.


----------



## RobW (7/5/15)

Jump on a train or tram to Flinders St

http://www.beerdeluxe.com.au/fed-square

http://www.beerdeluxe.com.au/images/pdf/bdf%20beer%20list.pdf


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/5/15)

pat_00 said:


> Is that a joke? I haven't been there in 15 years. It could have done a big U-turn.


No joke intended. It's not a bad pub at all any more. Last time I was there they had around 12 craft / semi - craft beers, including fresh Hop Hog and Hargraves ESB on hand - pump


----------



## manticle (7/5/15)

De ja vu would be my pick that side of town.


----------



## droid (7/5/15)

Just got to room a bit puffed, my one wheeled suitcase lost it's other wheel during transit - which is probably a good thing, no more going around in circles but a bit of a lug up Spencer St.

Thanks guys I will probably go to the nearest pub for a clarity restoring cleansing ale and take it from there cheers


----------



## droid (7/5/15)

de ja vu it is


----------



## droid (8/5/15)

nice spot thanks fellas


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

It's bloody shut innit! Doesn't look like they're serving beers there, cardboard boxes all about the place
Spent half of Australia Day driving up to Melbs and wandering about on me pat malone
Have a meeting first up tomoz so anyway, I'll be damned if I'm not gonna wet the whistle today 
I'll google b&t's recommendation now


----------



## Charst (26/1/16)

Bee deluxe fed square is the safest bet. Right near flinder st station


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

Thanks Charst, I headed off and came across some hightail ale in an IGA bottlo, so grabbed a sixxer - feck it me thinks that'll do


----------



## Yob (26/1/16)

Royal Mail on cnr Stanley Street, just up the road, had a good craft range and is a pub pub type pub..


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/16)

Six pack and the hotel adult channel. Gonna be a good night. 

But really, let us know you're coming next time and we'll get out for a few brews.


----------



## Benn (26/1/16)

Goldfingers.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/1/16)

Last few times I went to dejavu it was serving pretentious crap beer to hipsters at over inflated prices. Only redeeming feature was sly fox on tap. The Metro, on the corner just up from dejavu, usually has LC IPA on tap and a few other cub 'craft' beers. Belgian beer cafe down on the Yarra is good, but I'd definately be heading to beer deluxe if I was in your shoes. And ditto others; nextt time youre in town, let us know


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

Thanks guys, it was short notice but then I don't like rejection so sometimes I don't ask...and on that note it's appropriate to tell you what I'm here for...a psych interview for a job... I wonder what kind of advice y'all would have given me? I think it's for the best that I'm drinking alone in a hotel room watching porn


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

^really just watching mythbusters...lol


----------



## Seaquebrew (26/1/16)

Psych testing is fine as long as you answer promptly and honestly

Also helps if you aren't an axe murderer

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## manticle (26/1/16)

droid said:


> ^really just watching mythbusters...lol


But when mythbusters is over?


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

Maybe I'll have another beer...you know, take it from there haha


----------



## manticle (26/1/16)

I can see the x-videos search function now;

'Spicy nerdy redhead designs test and blows stuff up in the desert wearing nothing but ppe'


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/16)

droid said:


> Thanks guys, it was short notice but then I don't like rejection so sometimes I don't ask...


It would be much more companionable of you to give us the chance to reject you face to face, don't you think?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/1/16)

You have about ten minutes before the fireworks at Docklands.
If I'd seen this sooner you could have brought that suffer down and drink them on my boat with me


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/1/16)

That sixer


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

yes, you are right


----------



## droid (26/1/16)

^I meant that for Mardoo

@grumpy, daMn you man that would be alright, enjoy!

My window is facing the opposite direction all I can see are camera flashes


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/1/16)

Would have been a nice night for you - about 5 minute walk from southern cross around the Etihad promenade and your at docklands.

Would have been a nice night for me to have someone to have a beer with.

Just me and MrsGrumpy tonight and she doesnt drink much


----------

